
Island in the Sun - uptown
http://blog.solarcity.com/island-in-the-sun/
======
dorianm
109,500 gallons of diesel/year is ~$265,100/year[1].

1.4 Megawatts (5328 solar panels) is from ~$4.3M to ~$7M[2].

60 Tesla Powerpacks (6 Megawatts/hour) is ~$8.7M[3]

So it's at worst a 50 year bet (if gallon's price doesn't increase) which is
pretty good for a reliable continuous source of power.

[1]:
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+much+is+109,500+ga...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+much+is+109,500+gallons+of+diesel)

[2]: [http://www.freecleansolar.com/What-is-the-price-cost-for-
a-S...](http://www.freecleansolar.com/What-is-the-price-cost-for-a-SolarCity-
PV-system-s/4620.htm)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Powerwall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Powerwall)

------
MJSplot_author
I think it would be interesting to read about the decision process that
decided on the 1.4MW of power generation to 6MWh of storage ratio. This is
around 1:4.2h. Is this ratio very specific to Ta’u island, with their usage
patterns, or can this ratio be used as a guide for future installations? I'm
guessing that Ta'u has not as much technology that stays on overnight, and a
more realistic ratio would be 1:6h or more.

Anyway, this is a great proof of tech.

